# Case 580 Construction King??



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I stumbled onto a Case 580 CK. The machine looks to be in good shape and seems to have no problems (I know the guy selling it) I would like to put it onto one of our larger broken up properties this winter and wasn't sure if it would work or not.

It's 2wd with a homemade ballast box on the back, it has a cab, lights, loader bucket on the front, no leaks, new brakes, decent tires, runs fine.

I would like to put a pusher on it, though not sure how big(it would be pushing short runs). I looked it up and it says it's a 46hp 4 cyl diesel. 

Is this machine somthing I could use or not? 

Thanks Bossman


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If I remember correctly the CKs were made a long time ago. That old of a machine (made +/- 40 years ago) can be a reliability headache when it's expected to work in the cold. It's one thing when it's on a farm and you have time to fix it if it breaks. It's entirely something else when you are committed to clearing a lot by a certain time. Without 4 wheel drive it may struggle with a pusher. Lastly, I don't think that they made cabs for those. Brrr!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well this one has a cab I know for a fact. I wasn't sure about what kind of problems I'd run into with the cold temps though. We do the lot now with a truck and it works out fine. The lot is a zero tolerance account and during a long daytime storm it would be nice to put someone in it and have them babysit the lot all day.

BTW I can pick it up for less than 2k 

Thanks for the advice DGOGDR, anyone else? Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alright 138 views and only 1 reply???? Come on guys either I found a he!! of a deal and nobody wants to say anything, or I am a moron and can't see somthing you guys can see. What do you all think? Yes/ No/Good/Bad Anything!

Bossman


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I love case but i don't think i would buy a CK model too old If anything i would get a C model you sit higher you have heat and it' has a flat floor in the cab so a little nicer to be sitting in for long periods i know i would not want to be in a CK all that long plus not much power a C doesent have that much more but much nice if your buying old.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

for $2000 dollars can you go wrong


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Bossman 92;1062799 said:


> Alright 138 views and only 1 reply????


Not enough details for people to give a good internet guess at. Hours, pictures, hows it run, how are the pivot pins for everything.....too many unknowns without looking at it in person.

But for the price it would be hard to pass up.



buckwheat_la;1062984 said:


> for $2000 dollars can you go wrong


When he spends that much for someone to bail him out, or sending the trucks over to doa lot that the hoe died on.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

theres a guy here in town that does a menards with an old ford 2wd backhoe with a 10ft box out front and it seems to do quite well,


----------

